# Looking for Info



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello All. I'm looking for information on a Craftsman Snowblower with a Tecumseh Winterized Engine.
Sears Model # 536-918100 Code 9239
Tecumseh Engine 143-697032 Ser. # 9222B
Tecumseh HS-40 Model Spec 55519F
I've been working on it all day getting ready for a 4-8" snowstorm starting tomorrow, Sunday. Then another storm is moving in on Wednesday. I used it like crazy for two years and then 3 years went by without any snow. It was put up with a dry tank, a dry carburetor, fresh oil and with just a little coaxing it started up and ran just fine today. It's ready to go.
I've searched the internet and just can't figure out how to accurately figure out the age of this blower based on the numbers listed above. Can anyone help me out?
Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Based on your Tec. engine serial number and that it is a HS -40 (not a H40), I would say the engine is probably 1979, 1989 or 1999, (not sure when the HS series was discontinued). (9222B--- the year ends with a 9 and manufactured on the 222th day )

Machine was made by Murray based on the 536 of the Sears #

A photo of your machine would help to get the exact decade.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Ziggy65! Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. Here ha go:






















to


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The machine is from around the 70's, best guess. I've fixed up a couple of them in the past. Your paint looks to be in much better shape than mine were. I did some mods like swapping out the tires for pneumatics, etc.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking at it I'd say 1969 rather than '79.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It could be 1969, but Tecumseh was using H designations then, like H50 on my 1968- 69 Ariens?


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for your responses. Worst case scenario it's 52 years old and best case it's 42 years old.
The paint is original except for the chute. My neighbor and I bought it at a garage sale for $40 6 years ago. Had 3 years of lots of snow and this thing worked like a champ. Ate up the worm gear, replaced that, did the impeller improvement with some truck flap and it never snowed after that. 4-8" coming on Sunday so I'm ready to see if the impeller improvements do anything. 
Maybe someone else will chime in that knows the year for sure (not that it really matters).
Thanks again.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

HCBPH: "I did some mods like swapping out the tires for pneumatics, etc. " Any chance you could share from where you got the pneumatic tires and rims? Also, did you have to any "customizing" to the new to you rims? I've considered swapping them out but can't figure out exactly what I need.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@korey,

You would want to take the rough size of the solid tire ... which would relate to its pneumatic counterpart.

You would also want to get the axle size, as well as how the rims are attached, i.e. key-way or axle pin.

With that information, just search (Google) around, as there are many sources for purchasing from.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

koreywill said:


> HCBPH: "I did some mods like swapping out the tires for pneumatics, etc. " Any chance you could share from where you got the pneumatic tires and rims? Also, did you have to any "customizing" to the new to you rims? I've considered swapping them out but can't figure out exactly what I need.


Pneumatics from a 526-918200 is a direct swap out, no modifications there, both have 3/4" axels and the holes are in the same position on the axel. In my case the tires stuck out a tad beyond the auger housing. I bought a couple of parts machines and that's where I got my parts. On one of the 536-918100s I made wings that extended the side of the auger housing about and inch or two on the sides. On another one I swapped the entire auger out, the parts machine had a 22" auger housing and they were a direct swap out.
One more thing, those were red and white. Later the colors were changed to black and gray. They are the same units just a different color, all the parts are the same.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

HCBPH: Thanks for letting me know. Let the search begin!!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

One more thing, almost every pneumatic tire setup you find will be slightly wider and taller than the solids that came on the machine you have. Keep your engine oil up-to-snuff and I don't expect you'll have any issues (at least I haven't) as long as you stay reasonable in the size of the replacement tire/rim combo you can use. Obviously you will be using the whole replacement unit in place of your original rims as those were not wide enough or set up for pneumatic tires.
Virtually any tire/rim setups from a same era 5hp 22" wide auger housing blower should fit. By that I mean any unit with the Tecumseh transmission in it. I don't know about a friction disc setup would fit or not.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

There is a seller on ebay selling reprints of the owners manual and he indicates 1980, which I assume is from the copyright date on the manual. Can not confirm. 

With the engine production date of 9222B lining up just before that year, it's a fair chance the machine was sold as a 1980 model.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

deezlfan: Yeah, I've got a copy of that manual already. I may have even bought it from him years ago. Nowhere in the manual does it make reference to a date. Pretty sure he's making an educated guess like the rest of us.
HCBPH: Years ago you said you were looking for one of those manuals. Let me know through "conversations" if you still need one. And thanks for the heads up on the tire size and the resultant tipping of the engine just a bit. had not thought of that at all.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I am pretty sure the engine was manufactured on the 222nd day of 1979, making this a 1980 model.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Well! Good to know. 41 years old and over the space of two days this week (5" one day 3" more 2 days later it cleared off 5 driveways and 7 eod's after the snowplow went by. Did the same thing two days in a row. One neighbor offered $$$ and I said I work for cookies. Sure enough, 2 hours later he and his son come to the door with a plate of chocolate chip cookies. Best ever!!! 
I did the impeller modification 3 years ago and never got to try it out because we had no snow. While most of the snow was powder the unit got a workout on the eod's. It works a lot better and throws a lot further than it did before the modification. I am kind of amazed at what just 4 hp can do. Just ran with no chains and it only slowed down on where people had packed down the snow. Used just under 2 gallons of gas over both days.
Gotta say, it was fun for this 68 yo geezer to be out there moving snow from one place to another so easily.
Thanks for all the input, suggestions, and help. Much appreciated.


----------

